# Mac OS X: Server Questions?



## Sirtovin (Jan 26, 2003)

I am interested in using my current computer as a Server... I understand that Mac Os X standard... has apachee installed on it... (but for me it's too hard to understand...) so I want to do the next best thing... 

Invest 500 dollars in OS X: Server...

All I want to do is be able to Host my own domain which I purchase... how hard is this?

If I go ahead and buy Os X server.... Can I do it with this computer... and do I have to wipe out my current installation just to permanetly run my server?

Please help me with this... thanks.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2003)

Before going out and buying Mac OS X Server, why don't you take a look at Tenon's iTools. It may just be what you need given what you want to do.


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Before going out and buying Mac OS X Server, why don't you take a look at Tenon's iTools. It may just be what you need given what you want to do. *



So with Itools... I do not need to learn the terminal?  I can basically put in all the server settings and go...?


----------



## RacerX (Jan 27, 2003)

Pretty much as I recall (the product was a must for Mac OS X Server 1.x.x admins without CLI experience). Think of it as the GUI that should have been there to begin with.

And considering that there are versions for Mac OS X Server 1.x.x and 10.x.x, I would say that they seem to think their GUI is better than the one Apple is using. For most web serving needs, Mac OS X is a great OS (and with a GUI, even better). The only time I would start thinking about Mac OS X Server for web serving is in the case of high traffic, commerce types of sites or WebObjects deployment. Otherwise, it is a little over kill (and expensive).


----------



## Sirtovin (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Pretty much as I recall (the product was a must for Mac OS X Server 1.x.x admins without CLI experience). Think of it as the GUI that should have been there to begin with.
> 
> And considering that there are versions for Mac OS X Server 1.x.x and 10.x.x, I would say that they seem to think their GUI is better than the one Apple is using. For most web serving needs, Mac OS X is a great OS (and with a GUI, even better). The only time I would start thinking about Mac OS X Server for web serving is in the case of high traffic, commerce types of sites or WebObjects deployment. Otherwise, it is a little over kill (and expensive). *



Racer,

What do you suggest?  I am using standard OS X 10.2.3 should I spend the $299 for Itools... version 6.5... or is there another program that will host my domain... (I want to host it from my computer... )  (I do not mind paying for the domain name...)  (But I do not know Unix too well so I am looking for a Gui like Itools... What other programs can help me?)

Thanks.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 31, 2003)

That is actually a hard call. I would suggest that because you are going to be the one administrating your hardware, you may want to take a look at the manuals for _Mac OS X Server 10.2_, _iTools 6.5_ and _WebSTAR V 5.2_ (another option). Looking at them based on their documentation should be able to give you an idea of which would be the least trouble for you to support (or which one offers the most features for the price).

As for your domain name, that is held out on the internet and directed to what ever IP address your site's server is using. Once you set up your site on your system and you have gotten a fixed IP address (from your ISP), you can have your domain name directed to that address. Your ISP should be able to help you with that part of it.


----------

